# the end of my bike "Backyard Beauty"



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it was a beautiful afternoon so i decide to take a cruise on my bike. but first i have to replace the down crown with my normal crown. knowing how close the tank is to the the screw i am doing it as careful as i can. so i'm slowly loosening the screw and BAM!!! it breaks. from where i was kneeling i didn't see anything on the tank, but then i look closer and this chip is there. 2 weeks before the biggest show in the valley. i think i'm gonna have to pass to redo the bondo and get some paint on there. 

also, i'd like some opinions on a color or a theme if you all have any ideas, go ahead and let me know


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

how deep does the chip go can it be feathered?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

10 minutes later this is my bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn that suck's get it ready for that show you gotta keep it rollin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 08:25 PM~3801816
> *10 minutes later this is my bike
> *


right now everything is hung up all over the porch


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 12 2005, 08:25 PM~3801820
> *damn that suck's get it ready for that show you gotta keep it rollin
> *


i'm gonna try and get it done for the show but don't know if it will be done


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

It wouldn't be that hard to touch up that chip with putty than throw a graphic over it, but it sounds like you want to redo it any way so go for it rushing it should not be an option ,though, take your time.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 12 2005, 07:31 PM~3801855
> *It wouldn't be that hard to touch up that chip with putty than throw a graphic over it, but it sounds like you want to redo it any way so go for it rushing it should not be an option ,though, take your time.
> *


I agree


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'd rather take my time but i wanted to show real bad


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn noe, i bet you were pissed. Thats why show bikes arent for riding though. Did you learn you're lesson?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i really wasn't angry for some reason, i guess cause after the next show i was gonna redo it, but i guess it's gonna be sooner now


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

oh shit this is NOT nice! lol


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ouch....maybe its for the better ?


do something nice...a dark colour cuz it goes better with gold and chrome


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

that sucks :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 07:22 PM~3801801
> *it was a beautiful afternoon so i decide to take a cruise on my bike.  but first i have to replace the down crown with my normal crown.  knowing how close the tank is to the the screw i am doing it as careful as i can.  so i'm slowly loosening the screw and BAM!!! it breaks.  from where i was kneeling i didn't see anything on the tank, but then i look closer and this chip is there.  2 weeks before the biggest show in the valley.  i think i'm gonna have to pass to redo the bondo and get some paint on there.
> 
> also, i'd like some opinions on a color or a theme if you all have any ideas, go ahead and let me know
> *


THATS PLENTY OF TIME BRO ..................YOU CAN DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

How about a mural Noe


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you should move up to some skirts and paint it candy green that would make a big diffrence of the look and that way you dont have to get a diffrent seat grips and display :happysad:


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

NOE U GOT A BAD AZZ RIDE DAWG TRY 2 FIND THA LIL CHIP KITS 2 MATCH YOUR PAINT TILL AFTER THA SHOW CAUSE REDOING IT IS CUTTIN IT CLOSE PLUS I WANNA SEE MY FAV LAY IT LOW BIKE OUT THERE IM COMIN ALL THA WAY FROM TN DAWG


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Dang that sux Noe. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST GET IT PINSTRIPPED!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 13 2005, 01:59 AM~3803481
> *
> *


I KNOW


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

damn man thats gotta suck..


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

excellent noe


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

noe your bike looks blue in the chip pic?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 12 2005, 09:36 PM~3802339
> *you should move up to some skirts and paint it candy green that would make a big diffrence of the look and that  way you dont have to get a diffrent seat grips and display  :happysad:
> *


I like This Idea :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 12 2005, 09:37 PM~3802349
> *NOE U GOT A BAD AZZ RIDE DAWG TRY 2 FIND THA LIL CHIP KITS 2 MATCH YOUR PAINT TILL AFTER THA SHOW CAUSE REDOING IT IS CUTTIN IT CLOSE PLUS I WANNA SEE MY FAV LAY IT LOW BIKE OUT THERE IM COMIN ALL THA WAY FROM TN DAWG
> *



are you serious? :uh:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I think 2 weeks is plenty of time to get that chip filled in and a new paintjob on there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 08:22 PM~3801801
> *it was a beautiful afternoon so i decide to take a cruise on my bike.  but first i have to replace the down crown with my normal crown.  knowing how close the tank is to the the screw i am doing it as careful as i can.  so i'm slowly loosening the screw and BAM!!! it breaks.  from where i was kneeling i didn't see anything on the tank, but then i look closer and this chip is there.  2 weeks before the biggest show in the valley.  i think i'm gonna have to pass to redo the bondo and get some paint on there.
> 
> also, i'd like some opinions on a color or a theme if you all have any ideas, go ahead and let me know
> *



what would be the best way to take the paint off the tank with ruining the bondo?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Paintsrtipper.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:27 AM~3803857
> *what would be the best way to take the paint off the tank with ruining the bondo?
> *


sand it. DON'T USE AIRCRAFT STRIPPER, IT WILL RUIN YOUR BONDO.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ok, here's what cha do, go to the craft store and buy some sea sponge, break off a little piece, and try to go kinda dry with the paint, and dap the chip from big to small, kinda like a fade. practice on some paper first, then add one to the other side and maybe an accent here and there but don't do to much it';s easy to over kill, then stripe it. look at close pics of my bike to help you out!!!! good luck noe!!!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

im not sure how paintripper works with bondo..never used it but you can just wetsand the clear coat off, once thats done fill that chip in (if it deep) if not u can sand it down and smooth it out...then take it from there 2 weeks is alot of time homey i know you can do it...it will come out bigger and better the next time around... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K+Sep 13 2005, 06:29 AM~3803864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOO NOT FINE!!!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i edited at about the same time you typed that :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some concerned true homies :biggrin:


7 Members: noe_from_texas, just lowriding, KustomImage, wimone, Emillion, TEXAS2005, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 13 2005, 06:35 AM~3803889
> *i edited  at about the same time you typed that :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


i put paintstripper on the paint on my tank and it got right through and started lifting and fucking up the bondo... 

:happysad:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

that sucks......but on the real noe i know how you feel,,,i scratched my bike and i am contemplating on redoing it for a show/picnic 2 weeks from now..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 13 2005, 07:33 AM~3803882
> *im not sure how paintripper works with bondo..never used it but you can just wetsand the clear coat off, once thats done fill that chip in (if it deep) if not u can sand it down and smooth it out...then take it from there 2 weeks is alot of time homey i know you can do it...it will come out bigger and better the next time around... :thumbsup:
> *


i was thinking that aircraft stripper won't do anything to the bondo, but i don't know


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:dunno: i dont know but the homie just lowriding said it did so i wouldnt try it


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:39 AM~3803897
> *i was thinking that aircraft stripper won't do anything to the bondo, but i don't know
> *


IT WILL, READ WHAT I AM TYPING. 


*IT



WILL




FUCK




UP




YOUR





SWEET




TANK




JOB*


:angry: :angry: Am i getting through to you at all noe??


p.s. new page


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i'm gonna have to take time off from layitlow again to get this done in time :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:42 AM~3803907
> *i think i'm gonna have to take time off from layitlow again to get this done in time :biggrin:
> *


just don't put paint stripper on it. do it manually with sandpaper.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 13 2005, 07:41 AM~3803905
> *IT WILL, READ WHAT I AM TYPING.
> IT
> WILL
> ...


your kidding right? :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:43 AM~3803913
> *your kidding right?  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just kidding ali, i believe you.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

goooood 

i don't want you to have to do more work than is needed.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna start working on it today. the show promoter said i could use lights so i was excited about finally being able to use them for the first time :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:roflmao: sweet noe.

you need to really think hard about the colour for this.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i thought of a few things but won't decide till it's time


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:55 AM~3803950
> *i thought of a few things but won't decide till it's time
> *


i'm going for a sunburst effect on my new frame... :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 13 2005, 08:00 AM~3803969
> *i'm going for a sunburst effect on my new frame... :0
> *


i used dupli-color sunburst orange on another frame but i didn't like the way it came out.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

but if u paint it different ur gonna need a new seat grips and tassles :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Noe, I think the best thing to di is just pinstrip it. It will make a big difference in the apperance.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Sep 13 2005, 08:22 AM~3804038
> *but if u paint it different ur gonna need a new seat grips and tassles :0
> *


it will still be green though, just some different graphics and patterns


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i think you should go for some swirl type patterns. get some quarter inch tape


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 10:29 AM~3804064
> *it will still be green though, just some different graphics and patterns
> *




oh ok ya that would b sweet then....its always good for change 


tape off some cross's going along ur tank big 2 small ones :biggrin: 


or i think swirls would looks rlealy nice


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

just needs some new patterns and you'll be fine! 
good luck with whatever you decide on man :thumbsup:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

just get one of these to put in the show, i'm sure you'll turn heads. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Sep 13 2005, 11:31 AM~3805222
> *just get one of these to put in the show, i'm sure you'll turn heads. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



check out page 4 and 5 :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=193323&st=60


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 12:37 PM~3805260
> *check out page 4 and 5  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=193323&st=60
> *


dayum, that's a good looking bike, i like the color. is that a 24inch?
i'll post some pics of my bike later this afternoon.

if you want some murals done, i gotta homeboy that'll do it. cheap too. only problem is that he really can't promise a turnaround time. but it's worth the wait, he does badass work. i'll post some pics of a minibike he did. it was his 1st "bike" that he painted and it won 3rd place at LRM in houston. that's good considering it was a minibike vs regular choppers.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Sep 13 2005, 11:54 AM~3805384
> *dayum, that's a good looking bike, i like the color. is that a 24inch?
> i'll post some pics of my bike later this afternoon.
> 
> ...


no, it was a 20 bratz bike like that purple one you posted fool :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 12:57 PM~3805408
> *no, it was a 20 bratz bike like that purple one you posted fool :biggrin:
> *


looks good for a walmart special. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Sep 13 2005, 12:03 PM~3805457
> *looks good for a walmart special.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, it's my little brother in law's bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Noe seeing how you are going to repaint your bike, you should consider putting in a fork stop in the head tube.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

ohhhhhh, It all comes together now Noe!!! :biggrin: ! What ever you decide to do I'm sure will be cool, You were already thinking of redoing your bike so, I guess now would be a good time.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

good luck on that new project... :thumbsup:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

here's my idea noe, throw some of this metal speck on (after you do the body work shit) then do a little graphic or design or PINSTRIPING then a bunch of clear, that would only only take a couple days, the metal speck will look great and the graphic,design or PINSTRIPING will only add to it


I think there's a bit of subliminal messaging in there :dunno:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

the green one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Sep 13 2005, 01:30 PM~3806120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that orange one, but i don't have time to change everything else orange


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 12:34 PM~3806155
> *i seen that orange one, but i don't have time to change everything else orange
> *


no i'm doing an orange bike :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 13 2005, 12:34 PM~3805691
> *ohhhhhh, It all comes together now Noe!!! :biggrin: ! What ever you decide to do I'm sure will be cool, You were already thinking of redoing your bike so, I guess now would be a good time.....
> *


smoothhoneypot===> :buttkick: <<==me


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 03:34 PM~3806155
> *i seen that orange one, but i don't have time to change everything else orange
> *


the green, on the right :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 13 2005, 01:35 PM~3806163
> *no i'm doing an orange bike :angry:
> *


then i'm gonna do it :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam+Sep 13 2005, 01:37 PM~3806184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just kidding ali, can't wait to see that bike though


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 12:38 PM~3806186
> *then i'm gonna do it :biggrin:
> *


fine, i'll just say you copied me then. ha!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

noe im surprised really i am !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats blows that ur bike is all fuked up and shit .


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 12:40 PM~3806194
> *i know, just giving ali a hard time
> just kidding ali, can't wait to see that bike though
> *


it's gonna be red black and orange! does it still count as repainting it because it's going to be a different frame and i'll still have the red one?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

you can mix glue and paint if you want to do a temporary job i just fills in the whole


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2005, 04:46 PM~3807690
> *noe im surprised really i am !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thats blows that ur bike is all fuked up and shit .
> *


dont' worry about little homie, it will be better


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the screw that broke


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

that happened to me too its probally becuase the bolt was over tempered


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hhhhmmmm, what do you all think?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that blue theme suks man get a color that matches with the gold and chrome 
and i still feel sorry for u man ur bike was some bad ass bike


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

stick with a dark green :thumbsup:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 05:26 PM~3808430
> *:roflmao:
> *


not the blue the chip i didnt see the pic i was talkin bout the chip lol


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:20 PM~3808379
> *hhhhmmmm, what do you all think?
> *


Dont even think about it. Thers enough bikes coming out with my damn color scheme.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Sep 13 2005, 06:42 PM~3808543
> *stick with a dark green :thumbsup:
> *


good idea


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

Burgundy man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

too many burgundy, blue, and now orange


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^true get a color that not too many have


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

how about like a light green and white or silver?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

are you serious?


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

your acting like i just said to paint a bunch of rainbows and pink triangles on it

:uh: of course im serious


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 05:16 PM~3808354
> *here's the screw that broke
> *


what the???????? i take a sick day and you screw it up noe! lol :biggrin: 
DAMN homie! i feel for you. :tears: i'm sure you can still make it.

have you ever thought of some silver and gold leafing? :dunno: you could make some stripes to go over the scratch(silver leaf) and some gold,then outline them with some different colors.this way you don't have to worry about redoing the whole thing. just a thought. whatever you decide,i'm sure you'll do just fine. NOW HURRY UP AND GET IT DONE FOR THE SHOW! :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

rainbows and triangles, hhhhmmmmmmm

hahahahaha


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

na dawg you should do a baddd assss marble paintjob wit blu and silver


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Sep 13 2005, 06:38 PM~3809086
> *your acting like i just said to paint a bunch of rainbows and pink triangles on it
> 
> :uh:  of course im serious
> *


ey noe,i think this fool has been spying on your Rainbow Bright bike project! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


j/k


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Sep 13 2005, 07:41 PM~3809108
> *what the???????? i take a sick day and you screw it up noe! lol :biggrin:
> DAMN homie! i feel for you. :tears: i'm sure you can still make it.
> 
> ...


i'm sure i can make it also, maybe i should go to wal-mart right now and get the materials so i can motivate myself.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Sep 13 2005, 07:43 PM~3809134
> *ey noe,i think this fool has been spying on your Rainbow Bright bike project!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k
> *


sssshhhhhh!!!!!!!!

don't mention that in the forums, lol


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:43 PM~3809136
> *i'm sure i can make it also, maybe i should go to wal-mart right now and get the materials so i can motivate myself.
> *


just make sure you're on something. sketch up ideas. don't waste too much time thinking.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i drew some patterns that i liked, but wouldn't know how to do them with the paint


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 09:48 PM~3809184
> *i drew some patterns that i liked, but wouldn't know how to do them with the paint
> *


take a pic of it or scan it.. im sure sum1 will know how to do it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i can scan it tomorrow at work, i left it on my desk anyways


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

that blue photoshop was done really nice :0 ....that guy knows what hes doing :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

HEY NOE, next time.... take your forks off the bike first!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV+Sep 13 2005, 08:45 PM~3809741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thinking lad, lol


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 14 2005, 06:05 AM~3811781
> *
> good thinking lad, lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 14 2005, 07:12 AM~3811806
> *:cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 14 2005, 06:14 AM~3811813
> *:roflmao:
> *


sounded irish or something


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have had a bolt snap on me like that. Just goes to show the quality that they put iinto that sort of thing.  

Hey Noe, What if you took it to a paint shop and you had them paint it for you? I know they can get it done quick. :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2005, 07:17 AM~3811827
> *I have had a bolt snap on me like that. Just goes to show the quality that they put iinto that sort of thing.
> 
> Hey Noe, What if you took it to a paint shop and you had them paint it for you? I know they can get it done quick.  :dunno:
> *



good idea, since i'll be off on friday i can look around. there's a shop about 5 minutes from my house and i seen a few cars they painted, very nice


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 14 2005, 06:19 AM~3811831
> *good idea, since i'll be off on friday i can look around.  there's a shop about 5 minutes from my house and i seen a few cars they painted, very nice
> *


get something really nice noe, your bike deserves it after that stupid guy fucked up the tank :angry: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 14 2005, 07:20 AM~3811835
> *get something really nice noe, your bike deserves it after that stupid guy fucked up the tank :angry:  j/k :biggrin:
> *


yeah, that guy is an idiot, he ain't working on my bike any more :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i should be getting some primer and a bit more filler so i can get crackin on my frame. it's almost there now


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you mean that blue one?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 14 2005, 06:30 AM~3811882
> *you mean that blue one?
> *


yeah my ''bratz'' frame


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 14 2005, 07:43 AM~3811912
> *yeah my ''bratz'' frame
> *


cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 05:20 PM~3808379
> *hhhhmmmm, what do you all think?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 10:25 PM~3801816
> *10 minutes later this is my bike
> *




u better take that crank off lol :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 14 2005, 09:44 AM~3812472
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


i'm just kidding, i know what i want already :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Sep 14 2005, 09:52 AM~3812510
> *u better take that crank off lol :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i can't find my tools that i use, but i'm not gonna do anything till it comes off, that sprocket has some real nice chrome on it, better than all the others i had before


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

shame about the gold


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so have you decided? :dunno: 

remember the gold caddy with the shaded patterns that had Estilo Valle on the hood my carnal did that. if you want, i could talk to him and see if his not too busy to hook you up? lat me know,it wouldn't take long to do a bike. as you see by that caddy,he does candy and is very reasonable! holla back!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good idea gib, for now i think i'm gonna go with something basic just to get to the show, but i am gonna want a kandy paint job later, i'll let you know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 14 2005, 05:08 PM~3816414
> *good idea gib, for now i think i'm gonna go with something basic just to get to the show, but i am gonna want a kandy paint job later, i'll let you know
> *


GET THE CANDY NOW!!!! MMMMMMM, CANDY!!!!!!. YOUR COMPETITION DOESNT HAVE CANDY.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

kandy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

kandy marbled paint


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

marbled paint looks ugly, no marble


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

go for a real nice paint job.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2005, 06:13 PM~3808837
> *too many burgundy, blue, and noworange
> *


whats wrong with *orange*?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Lean a show sign against it :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 15 2005, 06:39 PM~3823935
> *whats wrong with orange?
> *


nothing wrong with orange, it's just become too common also


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

orange reminds me of county prison


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

get a color that not too many have like a lite green or forest green


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

use a gold basecoat


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 14 2005, 06:08 PM~3816414
> *good idea gib, for now i think i'm gonna go with something basic just to get to the show, but i am gonna want a kandy paint job later, i'll let you know
> *


let me know! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i must go work on my bike again, later amigos


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

make that backyard beauty 

i thought that u already finised from that pic in ur avitar


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

naw that's an old picture


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i was tripping out 
like hes finished already


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the original picture. the bottom one was taken about 1994 or 1995, that was my first bike. then a few months ago i took this other one. i thought it would be cool to take a picture of my bike in the same spot, only it's about 10 years later


[attachmentid=295941]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thats kool 
the pic in front of that palm tree


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i like it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT

there will be serious sanding today, i miss not having my bike and i need to work on it


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

its about time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Finally noe


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

that's tight noe :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

as i said, i worked on my frame for about 3-4 hours, here's some progress pics

this looks ugly, the before pic and then after some more bondo and more sanding


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

why did you redo the whole frame it was just a chip


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how do i remove and install the cups that go here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

heres the before and after of the other side


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 16 2005, 08:08 PM~4012732
> *how do i remove and install the cups that go here
> *


use a screwdriver and hammer it out from the inside


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2005, 07:12 PM~4012756
> *use a screwdriver and hammer it out from the inside
> *


how do i get them in


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 16 2005, 07:21 PM~4012819
> *how do i get them in
> *


ai ya yai im too tired to answer this 

been dealing with a stupid girl alday i think my patience for teaching wore off


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good :biggrin: r u painting it the same color or a new color,murals?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD NOE


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ARE YOU GOING TO DO PINSTRIPING ON IT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 16 2005, 07:21 PM~4012819
> *how do i get them in
> *


TAP THEM BACK IN WITH A HAMMER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD MY HOLY BROTHER


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, i been working outside on this for about the last 3-4 hours and keep messing up, but it's only one side that needs work. i might be able to finish it before next sunday's "Fright Night" Car Show :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the side that needs a little work, then i'll be on my way to get some green metal speck paint, yyyyyyeeeeeeehhhhhhaaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice noe but why did u not take the crank off 
from the looks of the gold its messed up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's not really messed up, it just has the powder that the bondo makes when you sand it. it comes off


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 cool good to see back yard beauty again


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

good job noe!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, i hope to finish soon so i can start painting it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

get it pin striped


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm still not sure exactly what to do with the paint, but i do want pinstriping later on


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hi noe, lookin good


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks awesome!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

good to see you back on track noe! progress is looking good. let me know if you need a hook up with the paint!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2005, 03:33 PM~4052097
> *damn, i been working outside on this for about the last 3-4 hours and keep messing up, but it's only one side that needs work.  i might be able to finish it before next sunday's "Fright Night" Car Show :cheesy:
> *


where's this gonna be at?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's gonna be at the Edinburg Municipal park, all proceeds will go to the Edinburg Crime Stoppers


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you done yet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i didn't work on it at all today


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

get the fuck off layitlow and on the fuck to your bike project :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no :biggrin:

naw seriously, i just heard on the radio about this sunday's show and i really want to show my bike so i will work on it every afternoon till it's done


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

get it done but done rush it noe.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think for now i'm gonna go with just the green with no patterns so it can get done. but i will add some patterns/graphics after the show


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics from last night, filling in the last pin holes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice cant wait to see it again


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i already got the paint also, it will be done by sunday's show for sure


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

good luck in that show 
i cant belive that backyard beauty is going to be all put together


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got about 5 days plus all day saturday so i think that's enough time to get it done, i hope :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Noe, take it to a painter and get something done to it. You wont regret it at all. Keep up the good work.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i came up with a simple pattern that will leave enough space for pinstriping and possibly some murals later on :0


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

take the crank off :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took the crank off last night, today i'm gonna start the painting


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

post pics  good luck noe. i might paint a guitar tonight.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i will post pics later tonight if not tomorrow


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey noe,looking closely at the topic,are you going to change the name now that you're redoing the bike?

Oh,and GOOD LUCK at the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

gold base


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2005, 06:18 PM~4078566
> *
> *


Thats a nice pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i like the way it came it even though it's not clear


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2005, 06:35 PM~4078649
> *yeah, i like the way it came it even though it's not clear
> *


Thats part of the photography magic. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a little trial display


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2005, 07:38 PM~4078663
> *a little trial display
> *


looks good i just dont like the light green light thing but it looks good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that green light really doesn't match, but i'm gonna use it to grab the judges attention :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeap :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bad news, looks like my bike won't be done in time for the show, i've just been too busy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

aww shit thats not good news Noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 28 2005, 08:01 PM~4091974
> *bad news, looks like my bike won't be done in time for the show, i've just been too busy
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:angry: :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well what do you know, i did have time today and look what i have accomplished so far. i just need to get some more clear coat and i might be able to make tomorrows show


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

cool, i like that teal colour


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's shimmering green :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 29 2005, 01:35 PM~4094908
> *it's shimmering green :twak:
> *


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

looks like teal, sorry


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good and are you putting patterns on it? uffin: :dunno:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

green metal specks i want that on my bike all i could find is blue orange and silver


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

color place cealr ?????????????????????????/4 real i heard it was chaep


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice choice of color Noe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice bike Noe it looks different but still bad ass


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2005, 06:07 PM~4096176
> *color place cealr ?????????????????????????/4 real i heard it was chaep
> *


they only cost a dollar and the colors are shity


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not 4 writing with them and bombing there cool for that


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

get more clear and get it together jackass


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:0 sparkly! i likes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 29 2005, 05:38 PM~4096056
> *looks good and are you putting patterns on it? uffin:  :dunno:
> *


no patterns, i'll probably get some pinstriping on it next month


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2005, 06:07 PM~4096176
> *color place cealr ?????????????????????????/4 real i heard it was chaep
> *


no, only the primer and gold base is color place. i always use dupli-color clear coat


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 30 2005, 09:14 AM~4098981
> *no patterns, i'll probably get some pinstriping on it next month
> *


is it ready for the show today? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some pics i took this morning. it looks a lot better in person than the pics. i decided on waiting to put it together cause i'm missing a few things. 

i love it :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good i think you should have when a little darker.just my opinon :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

looks clean


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

last one


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

now you just need something on the tank  and is your seat going to still match it?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

real nice noe i like the color alot


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks sergio


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

are you going to put it to gether to day?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dont forget to take pics when done :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new page :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sucka, hehe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 30 2005, 09:15 AM~4098988
> *no, only the primer and gold base is color place.  i always use dupli-color clear coat
> *


oh thats nice i love it man it came out really clean


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

nice runs


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

huh? :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i like it noe good color.......


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2005, 09:23 AM~4105972
> *huh? :uh:
> *


:roflmao:

gold base looked better... hahaha


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 30 2005, 10:29 AM~4099345
> *nice runs
> *


you gotta be joking


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

have you started to put it back together


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i have a list of things i want before i put it together


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

like ??????????/


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just some accessories :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

streeing wheel cont kit 
more twised stuff any of these


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Noe!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 1 2005, 07:55 PM~4117013
> *streeing wheel cont kit
> more twised stuff any of these
> *


so far you got 2 out of about 13 things :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh nice well it will be nice than


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it going to be done thins year? Or are you aiming for a show out there in your area?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it should be done this year sometime, i just want it to be the valley's best and place 1st at every show. i might travel around south texas if i feel i have a chance to place


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice thinking whicj bike is the valleys best the pirate bike or whatic one?????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahaha

naw, i'm not sure, but mine will be soon, haha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes it will when u getting it pinstriped cus that shit will be sick


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i can envision it already


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just want to see ur bike done Noe its goint to be nice with that paint job and new parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What ever it is that you want to do , remember to beat the pantsoff that shopping cart trike and the chrome two wheeler.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

treu beat that bajitas bike the chrome one 
or get him in ur club and treat him like shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2005, 09:37 PM~4117771
> *What ever it is that you want to do , remember to beat the pantsoff that shopping cart trike and the chrome two wheeler.
> *


they are both in the crosshairs of Backyard Beauty II :biggrin:
and any other bike, trike, stroller, anything that enters in a car show under a bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2005, 07:39 PM~4117786
> *they are both in the crosshairs of Backyard Beauty II :biggrin:
> and any other bike, trike, stroller, anything that enters in a car show under a bike
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

make Magic Valley bc famouse and take all the compition on big and small


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 1 2005, 09:40 PM~4117802
> *make Magic Valley bc famouse and take all the compition on big and small
> *


that's what i intend to do amigo, your getting me *PUMPED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2005, 09:30 PM~4117699
> *it should be done this year sometime, i just want it to be the valley's best and place 1st at every show.  i might travel around south texas if i feel i have a chance to place
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahahah yes get pumped up and beat everyones asses


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO CHEAAA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2005, 09:43 PM~4117830
> *that's what i intend to do amigo, your getting me PUMPED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



let me do some push ups real quick


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahahah hahahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2005, 07:48 PM~4117882
> *let me do some push ups real quick
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2005, 08:48 PM~4117882
> *let me do some push ups real quick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pin stripping~ aye noe give me a month and ill pin stripe it for u


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

um, no thanks, hahaha


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NICE COLOR


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks ROC


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

have you put your parts on yet?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i'm saving cause i have a long list


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

damn noe,sound like you been busy! how much longer?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hopefully later this month if not for sure next month


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

why no thanks im goin to be able to do it real good in a month once i pratice alot.. i alredy got the steady hand for it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 11:35 AM~4171433
> *no, i'm saving cause i have a long list
> *


cant wait to see it all thgether with the new parts :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me either, :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT

Backyard Beauty II Coming Soon........

:biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

u really want to make alot of suspence on us huh..........and u know what its working


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

I feel 4 you noe I hope you get it done in time for that show but dont rush for real
good luck hommie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 22 2005, 05:41 PM~4258384
> *TTT
> 
> Backyard Beauty II Coming Soon........
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Nov 22 2005, 06:59 PM~4258538
> *I feel 4 you noe I hope you get it done in time for that show but dont rush for real
> good luck hommie
> *


what show? :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

noe you take too fuckin long


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Nov 22 2005, 07:06 PM~4258970
> *noe you take too fuckin long
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Nov 22 2005, 08:06 PM~4258970
> *noe you take too fuckin long
> *


sorry, we don't have the type of trees that grow dollar bills here in the U.S. like you Canadians, LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 22 2005, 07:10 PM~4258985
> *sorry, we don't have the type of trees that grow dollar bills here in the U.S. like you Canadians, LOL
> *


stay true to yourself noe.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i did this earlier today :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

on the carpet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

heck yes!!!!!!!!

it's out in the back porch, who cares?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

not me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahaha, me either


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 09:44 PM~4267732
> *i did this earlier today :biggrin:
> *


damn that Nice Noe and weres the other fender at


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll take pics of both out in the sun tomorrow. i don't know why the flash on the camera makes that green look ugly.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 09:44 PM~4267732
> *i did this earlier today :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2005, 10:52 PM~4267780
> *damn that Nice Noe and weres the other fender at
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's me :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin: Looks clean Noe!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks REC, i just ordered some parts from aztlanbicycle.com :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 10:02 PM~4267840
> *here's me :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPEND TO THE PICTURE OF THE MASKED PAINTER :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^6hahahaha that true


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 10:27 PM~4267976
> *thanks REC, i just ordered some parts from aztlanbicycle.com :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 23 2005, 11:29 PM~4267990
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THE PICTURE OF THE MASKED PAINTER :biggrin:
> *



i magically disappeared :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 09:44 PM~4267732
> *i did this earlier today :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 08:44 PM~4267732
> *i did this earlier today :biggrin:
> *


Wheres the frame? Is it painted yet? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 10:53 PM~4267794
> *i'll take pics of both out in the sun tomorrow.  i don't know why the flash on the camera makes that green look ugly.
> *


i just took these about 15 minutes ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice and way to go on oversprayin the carpet haha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 24 2005, 11:20 AM~4269655
> *nice and way to go on oversprayin the carpet haha
> *


now it's a carpet with fading patterns :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just wait intill ur mom sees it lol


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

painted fenders = out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 24 2005, 11:27 AM~4269681
> *just wait intill ur mom sees it lol
> *



my mom? i don't live with my mom, hahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looking good noe are you going to do the rims too?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: no need for words!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

omg :worship: man that sic


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah nice with the fender same color :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 25 2005, 03:45 PM~4275665
> *
> *


WRONG!!!!WRONG!!!!WRONG!!!! How do you expect to beat that all chrome two wheeler with that? You have to fight fire with fire! You should have went ALL CHROME!!! Thats the only way to beat that other bike.  














































































LOL, J/P :biggrin: Look really nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2005, 05:49 PM~4276006
> *WRONG!!!!WRONG!!!!WRONG!!!! How do you expect to beat that all chrome two wheeler with that? You have to fight fire with fire! You should have went ALL CHROME!!! Thats the only way to beat that other bike.
> LOL, J/P  :biggrin:  Look really nice.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 25 2005, 04:45 PM~4275665
> *
> *


WoW!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good with the fenders and framew same color


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

i suppose it might look better with parts on...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 26 2005, 01:42 AM~4278128
> *i suppose it might look better with parts on...
> *


We might never really know.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 25 2005, 06:49 PM~4276006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i ordered the parts this past week, i should hopefully get them this coming week :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL, Keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Lookin good man, glad to see you finaly knocked the beering cups out of the headtube and the crank housing.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL ^^^^^^^

here's another pic, the color looks better in this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you going to get the bearing cups plated? :cheesy: It will be the best $$$ you ever spend. Dont rush it and throw it back together. Chrome those cups. you will never regret it. TRUST ME!!!!!! The frame looks way better with them show chrome plated. Noe, I was intimidated (sp?) by chrome plating. I thought it was going to be was to expensive or something else. I put other obsticles in my way so I wouldnt do it. When you see your parts with that show chrome,... There is nothing better buddy. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

there are no local plating companies that i know of, i'd have to cross the border


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what parts did u order? complete make over in parts?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you'll have to wait and see


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2005, 10:09 AM~4278586
> *Are you going to get the bearing cups plated?  :cheesy: It will be the best $$$ you ever spend. Dont rush it and throw it back together. Chrome those cups. you will never regret it. TRUST ME!!!!!! The frame looks way better with them show chrome plated. Noe, I was intimidated (sp?) by chrome plating. I thought it was going to be was to expensive or something else. I put other obsticles in my way so I wouldnt do it. When you see your parts with that show chrome,... There is nothing better buddy. The difference is like night and day.
> *


I AGREE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2005, 09:13 AM~4278592
> *there are no local plating companies that i know of, i'd have to cross the border
> *


  It would be cheaper then.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2005, 10:19 AM~4278617
> *  It would be cheaper then.
> *


ALOT CHEAPER


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2005, 10:09 AM~4278586
> *Are you going to get the bearing cups plated?  :cheesy: It will be the best $$$ you ever spend. Dont rush it and throw it back together. Chrome those cups. you will never regret it. TRUST ME!!!!!! The frame looks way better with them show chrome plated. Noe, I was intimidated (sp?) by chrome plating. I thought it was going to be was to expensive or something else. I put other obsticles in my way so I wouldnt do it. When you see your parts with that show chrome,... There is nothing better buddy. The difference is like night and day.
> *


Go for it Noe I only paid $25 for my bearing cups 24k


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll look into it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WANT PICS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost, hopefully i should be getting my new accessories later this week


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2005, 02:35 PM~4279817
> *i'll look into it
> *


If you want me too, I can get a set plated for you and send them out to you. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

but the bearing cups are hardly even visible :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2005, 09:12 PM~4303251
> *but the bearing cups are hardly even visible :dunno:
> *


JUST GET IT DONE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey danny, how much was your pinstriping, or what would be an average or good price?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2005, 09:15 PM~4303282
> *hey danny, how much was your pinstriping, or what would be an average or good price?
> *


I THINK I PAID LIKE $50 FOR THE FRAME AND 2 FENDERS :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2005, 08:12 PM~4303251
> *but the bearing cups are hardly even visible :dunno:
> *


Trust me.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

do you think i'd be able to beat chrome bikes if i get my cups plated? :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2005, 09:23 PM~4303383
> *do you think i'd be able to beat chrome bikes if i get my cups plated? :roflmao:
> *


YOU WOULD HAVE A BETTER CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

aw shucks!! :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its all about the details, remember that. Those judges out there might not remember that but you need to if your going to present the best that Magic Valley b.c. has to offer.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2005, 09:28 PM~4303437
> *Its all about the details, remember that. Those judges out there might not remember that but you need to if your going to present the best that Magic Valley b.c. has to offer.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ALSO IF YOUR GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 29 2005, 08:31 PM~4303464
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 ALSO IF YOUR GOING TO VEGAS
> *


Thats right!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 29 2005, 10:31 PM~4303464
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 ALSO IF YOUR GOING TO VEGAS
> *


i'm gonna make it a goal to get to Vegas next year :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 30 2005, 09:28 AM~4305922
> *i'm gonna make it a goal to get to Vegas next year :biggrin:
> *


i will see you there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2005, 05:58 PM~4309848
> *i will see you there
> *


DITTO!!!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so what's the scoop on your bike noe?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

did your parts come in yet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

delivery date is december 5th, i did however go see the pinstriper. he was working on a truck, this was me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2005, 06:55 PM~4317401
> *delivery date is december 5th, i did however go see the pinstriper.  he was working on a truck, this was me
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he had just finished doing some gold leaf and had taped the truck to start the pinstriping.


----------



## SENORFLEETWOOD (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2005, 09:25 PM~3802665
> *JUST GET IT PINSTRIPPED!!!
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

GOLDLEAF????? :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have too many ideas and i'm confused  i want pinstriping, airbrush, and gold leaf :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2005, 09:05 PM~4318124
> *i have too many ideas and i'm confused   i want pinstriping, airbrush, and gold leaf :cheesy:
> *


i had all three on my bike :biggrin: so can you


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i didn't know your bike had gold leaf?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know, its not too late to go back to an all chrome frame. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, i could show my bro's plain purple bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2005, 08:12 PM~4318173
> *well, i could show my bro's plain purple bike
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna go see the pinstriper on saturday again, we'll decide what to do then


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2005, 09:09 PM~4318149
> *i didn't know your bike had gold leaf?
> *


it didnt have much but it had some........on the back bone and around the seat post


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2005, 09:34 PM~4318272
> *i'm gonna go see the pinstriper on saturday again, we'll decide what to do then
> *


who's doing your pinstripping noe?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

edgar "el indio" solis, i think he does all the pinstriping down here,


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 2 2005, 04:32 PM~4323945
> *edgar "el indio" solis, i think he does all the pinstriping down here,
> *



edgar is one sick airbrusher! i met him back in like 90'. he did a mural on a friends car. 

ey noe,if you go saturday,you might see my bro. down there. he's painting a ride for a riend and edgar is supposed to do some murals on it. my bro. said that edgar told him that it was gonna take him like 6 months to finish the murals.then my bro.will take it home and finish the paint. 

edgar is definitley the man for the job! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, he brought out some photo albums and i didn't know he could do airbrush. i was freaking out


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pinstripe!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the pinstriper had to reschedule for tomorrow, he was gonna be busy today


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet deals...how many colours r u gonna have?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 2 2005, 10:58 PM~4326656
> *yep, he brought out some photo albums and i didn't know he could do airbrush.  i was freaking out
> *



so what you think of his murals? he does some tight ass work huh? i seriously think he needs to get more recognition!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i'm gonna see if i can get pics of more of his work so he can be recognized


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 4 2005, 04:59 PM~4335099
> *yeah, i'm gonna see if i can get pics of more of his work so he can be recognized
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 2 2005, 11:18 PM~4326788
> *pinstripe!!!
> 
> 
> ...



i like your bike low83cutty! nice and clean!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my parts will be arriving today, yyyyyyeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhaaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

post pics


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 5 2005, 10:20 AM~4339771
> *my parts will be arriving today, yyyyyyeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhaaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: WHAT DO YOU MEAN YYYYYYEEEEEEEHAAAAWWWWWWWW?????????
it's "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

post pics noe


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HURRY UP AND POST!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 5 2005, 08:38 PM~4343901
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 what is it ?/???? open up


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

DAMN NOE OPEN THE BOX, SLAP THE PART ON YOUR BIKE AND TAKE PICS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

alright! a mystery package!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice contenental kit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good what eles :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Dec 5 2005, 09:41 PM~4343928
> *DAMN NOE OPEN THE BOX, SLAP THE PART ON YOUR BIKE AND TAKE PICS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


forgot to mention, i took the pic of the box at about 3pm, i've been outside for the last 2 hours


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

also got the square twisted brace and gold visor for the light


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow new pedals nice square twisted and a bunch of lights


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

last pic before i came in, 


bad news though, another freak accident  :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

now what happened???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 5 2005, 09:51 PM~4344031
> *last pic before i came in,
> bad news though, another freak accident  :angry:
> *


oopps, here's the pic


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

is it your seat or what?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

dam, noe pulls a crowd


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 5 2005, 09:53 PM~4344050
> *now what happened???
> *


when i was putting in the cups for the head bracket i noticed a a thin line. i think i was hitting the cups too hard and cracked the bondo. that can and will be fixed :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

should have used a cup press man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

or a vice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's not that bad, it will be o.k.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Will some pinstripping cover it up? :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

only a 36 spoke wheel for the conti kit :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 05:49 AM~4346575
> *only a 36 spoke wheel for the conti kit :0
> *


Yeah, whats up with that?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2005, 10:38 PM~4344505
> *Will some pinstripping cover it up?  :biggrin:
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 07:49 AM~4346575
> *only a 36 spoke wheel for the conti kit :0
> *


noe says he's gonna downgrade to 36 spoke wheels, LOL


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2005, 11:16 AM~4347835
> *noe says he's gonna downgrade to 36 spoke wheels, LOL
> *


:0

36's look tight


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 12:17 PM~4347842
> *:0
> 
> 36's look tight
> *


noe used to have some of those a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2005, 11:19 AM~4347849
> *noe used to have some of those a long time ago :biggrin:
> *


what's your fucking problem?

GET IT INTO YOUR HEAD, I'M NOT ALI.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ CANT STAND THOSE. :0


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 5 2005, 08:56 PM~4344083
> *when i was putting in the cups for the head bracket i noticed a a thin line.  i think i was hitting the cups too hard and cracked the bondo.  that can and will be fixed :biggrin:
> *



just go to the a hardware store,pick up one of those threaded rods,2 nuts(one for each end),2 large washers and 2 extra large washers.this way you can also use it on the cups for the crank.put a nut on the rod,slip 1 or 2 of the washers on the rod.put the rod through the hole for the crank or neck,slip the other nut(s) on the rod,screw on the other nut and just take your time turning the nuts. to help the cups slide in easier,slap on a little grease! :thumbsup: no need for expensive tools and space saving also!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 12:27 PM~4347902
> *what's your fucking problem?
> 
> GET IT INTO YOUR HEAD, I'M NOT ALI.
> *


I think we all know that your not ali we just like to mess with you.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 6 2005, 04:13 PM~4349984
> *I think we all know that your not ali we just like to mess with you.
> *


well it's fucking annoying ok?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 05:59 PM~4350397
> *well it's fucking annoying ok?
> *


okay i quit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 12:27 PM~4347902
> *what's your fucking problem?
> 
> GET IT INTO YOUR HEAD, I'M NOT ALI.
> *


noe was working on his bike again today, he wishes he had 4 hands


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

noe took this picture also


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

are the fenders a differnt color or is it just the camera


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know if I like "3rd person noe"


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2005, 07:37 PM~4351224
> *noe was working on his bike again today, he wishes he had 4 hands
> *


 :dunno: why didn't you help him? i thought you two were good friends! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2005, 08:42 PM~4351269
> *I dont know if I like "3rd person noe"
> *


he says he'll stop then.

last pic before i came inside :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is for Raul, i love this picture. this is my 5 yr old daughter, haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2005, 06:48 PM~4351318
> *this is for Raul, i love this picture.  this is my 5 yr old daughter, haha
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 6 2005, 01:57 PM~4349435
> *just go to the a hardware store,pick up  one of those threaded rods,2 nuts(one for each end),2 large washers and 2 extra large washers.this way you can also use it on the cups for the crank.put a nut on the rod,slip 1 or 2 of the washers on the rod.put the rod through the hole for the crank or neck,slip the other nut(s) on the rod,screw on the other nut and just take your time turning the nuts. to help the cups slide in easier,slap on a little grease!  :thumbsup: no need for expensive tools and space saving also!
> *


Good idea. Im going to put one together. :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 6 2005, 07:42 PM~4351271
> *:dunno: why didn't you help him? i thought you two were good friends! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

looking good noe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2005, 08:00 PM~4351416
> *Good idea. Im going to put one together.  :cheesy:
> *


i hope you understood what i was trying to describe. i don't have my camera right now,if not i'd post a pic of mine!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 6 2005, 09:05 PM~4351464
> *i hope you understood what i was trying to describe. i don't have my camera right now,if not i'd post a pic of mine!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 6 2005, 07:05 PM~4351464
> *i hope you understood what i was trying to describe. i don't have my camera right now,if not i'd post a pic of mine!
> *


Yeah, I got it figured out. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good noe and raul yours looks good too


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2005, 08:48 PM~4351318
> *this is for Raul, i love this picture.  this is my 5 yr old daughter, haha
> *


starting the out young


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

i don't like how it looks


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2005, 02:18 PM~4356844
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

nice Noe  and how many bikes do you have?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 7 2005, 03:18 PM~4356844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i only have my green one but my bro and bro in law keep there's at my house so i act like they are all mine :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2005, 07:40 PM~4359639
> *cool
> i only have my green one but my bro and bro in law keep there's at my house so i act like they are all mine :biggrin:
> *


what about gold dust, the brown one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's my little brother in laws bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2005, 07:43 PM~4359658
> *that's my little brother in laws bike
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2005, 08:43 PM~4359658
> *that's my little brother in laws bike
> *


but i take her out every once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2005, 07:51 PM~4359728
> *but i take her out every once in a while :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2005, 07:40 PM~4359639
> *cool
> i only have my green one but my bro and bro in law keep there's at my house so i act like they are all mine :biggrin:
> *


 :0 haha nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2005, 08:18 PM~4356844
> *:biggrin:
> *


check out rauls mirror on his monitor for when hes lookin at the dirty sites and sumone walk in he can close the browser :0 :biggrin: jokin bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 8 2005, 04:50 PM~4367151
> *check out rauls mirror on his monitor for when hes lookin at the dirty sites and sumone walk in he can close the browser  :0  :biggrin:  jokin bro
> *


Nah, my supervisor sits right behind me.  Not a big deal anyway cause Im way to busy for lil during the day. Mofo's try to sneek up on ya...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

in 37 degrees weather


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So, explain your rear rim.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good noe :thumbsup: i like it more with the painted fenders


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2005, 08:57 PM~4368062
> *So, explain your rear rim.
> *


it will be covered later


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERES THE SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2005, 08:04 PM~4368112
> *WHERES THE SEAT :biggrin:
> *


he doesent use one :biggrin: 





jp :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2005, 07:04 PM~4368112
> *WHERES THE SEAT :biggrin:
> *


An the cover for the continetal kit? Is it getting done right now?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2005, 08:06 PM~4368131
> *An the cover for the continetal kit? Is it getting done right now?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it will be done soon. still need a few things


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good by the way. The painted fenders make a big difference.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Que pasa Noe? hows everything been?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up jorge, i've been good


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 8 2005, 10:20 PM~4368277
> *what's up jorge, i've been good
> *


Hows work? guess its work....Let me know if your needing anything.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have the tire for the conti-kit, but haven't put it on yet


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Like the rims, Im sending mine to the engraver already, cant wait to get them back.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 09:22 PM~4368297
> *Hows work? guess its work....Let me know if your needing anything.
> *


it's going good so far, how's your bro?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 09:25 PM~4368334
> *Like the rims, Im sending mine to the engraver already, cant wait to get them back.
> *


same rims man, :twak:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Been sick all freaking week! other than that, the same. Started my new frame, so we'll be busy on that for a couple of months. I'll send you pics to your email. i'll wont be posting them on here.

I know those are the same rims, I've always like them.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, i was sick also a few weeks ago. hope he gets better soon. and yes, send me some pics


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks good noe, you need some cleaner looking fork protecting things though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's only for when the bike is at home. i don't use that stuff at the shows


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey noe,so did you ever get with edgar? is he down to doing the striping? :dunno: enquiring mind wanna know! :biggrin: by the way,the bike is looking FIRME!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i had called him last weekend but he was gonna be busy so i didn't call him back. i'd like to go this weekend but i'm not sure. besides, i still need a few things to finish the bike


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all i need is my seat


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can we get a better look at the third rim?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this was before i had the tire on the conti-kit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thiats going to have a cover on it right?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah nice paint noe!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2005, 09:10 PM~4385678
> *Thiats going to have a cover on it right?
> *


yeah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 11 2005, 09:10 PM~4385679
> *woah nice paint noe!
> *


thanks judas, here's some more of the paint


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

is being a long time since i post here but noe the bike is looking real good are you still using the jb weld on the tank


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yes


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

do you have to slide that cont. kit on your fender?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

kind of


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DID IT SCRATCH YOUR PAINT?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

am using jb weld as well am making some custom fenders for my bike cause i dont have a welders am glad to know is still working


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

what's the latest? you been slacking fool! :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah i have, been too busy lately. i called your bro on sunday :cheesy: he says someone else told him they closed down that park where everyone cruised


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 13 2005, 08:44 PM~4400655
> *yeah i have, been too busy lately.  i called your bro on sunday :cheesy:    he says someone else told him they closed down that park where everyone cruised
> *


that sucks!  he didn't mention of any other cruising places? :dunno: 
i don't know much of what's up there,just what he tells me.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

naw, i asked him about Delta Lake cause i had heard it had started up again but he wasn't sure


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what kinda seat is u getin?!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 13 2005, 09:13 PM~4401244
> *what kinda seat is u getin?!
> *


Do you have a time frame for when this is all going to be done? When is the first show?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT, Que paso camarada? you slacking! :biggrin: 
any news? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey gib

i've been looking for the right material for my seat and have not found what i want. i'm thinking of repainting it :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 21 2005, 10:35 AM~4451347
> *hey gib
> 
> i've been looking for the right material for my seat and have not found what i want.  i'm thinking of repainting it :biggrin:
> *



call my brother up and ask him about the guy that did the top on his car. i believe the guy is pretty cheap,or remember Las Flores. as for paint,well you know who can help on that!  
Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was in las flores on saturday :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

update, drilled hole on rear fender to put this on there :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

couldn't find a place to put these baby bee lights, do they look alright there? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..front view..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2005, 08:41 PM~4496853
> *couldn't find a place to put these baby bee lights, do they look alright there? :dunno:
> *


Put them back there where the rim bolts on to the frame. Use the little holes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

only the seat it bad ass Noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2005, 10:46 PM~4496886
> *Put them back there where the rim bolts on to the frame. Use the little holes.
> *



you mean the rear tire?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2005, 08:47 PM~4496902
> *..
> *


 :banghead: Move the big ones to the front rim and the little ones to the back.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

let me go see if it would work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy: it would work, but i would have to make the holes bigger


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2005, 08:57 PM~4496961
> *:cheesy: it would work, but i would have to make the holes bigger
> *


it would look really spiffy. :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2005, 10:58 PM~4496964
> *it would look really spiffy.  :cheesy:
> *










for raul for figuring it out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2005, 09:00 PM~4496978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure homie. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You cant whore your own topic Noe, :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2005, 09:14 PM~4497051
> *i'm going to
> 
> 
> ...


PEACEOUT!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hasta manana camarada


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

does this look alright? what i did was turned the light brace around to make the light be higher. the way i had it before it was almost touching the front fender


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Yo Noe a have atrick for you if you ride on a down crown. Take out you fenderbrace, rebend by hand to match the outside of the fender, and mount it on the outside instead of the inside, this way your spring screw wont ever hit the fender


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if i want to ride it i'll just switch crowns, but thanks anyway


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

Those baby bees are tight, were did you get them? I like the look of the light on the back fender as well. I want to do that on my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks derek, i got all the lights from aztlanbicycle.com


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 11 2006, 11:58 AM~4594203
> *Yo Noe a have atrick for you if you ride on a down crown.  Take out you fenderbrace, rebend by hand to match the outside of the fender, and mount it on the outside instead of the inside, this way your spring screw wont ever hit the fender
> *



i'm afraid that would look terrible.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2006, 06:17 PM~4597108
> *i'm afraid that would look terrible.
> *


You wont know until you've seen it, it looks realy good, and it gives it a "lowered car" look because the fenders come closer to the wheel. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 11 2006, 06:20 PM~4597137
> *You wont know until you've seen it, it looks realy good, and it gives it a "lowered car" look because the fenders come closer to the wheel. Try it, you'll like it.
> *


no i don't use fenders.

i'm sure the lowered-ness of it all looks good. but the braces on the outside?? it'd be worth the extra effort to shorten the braces for the looks.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2006, 06:22 PM~4597157
> *no i don't use fenders.
> 
> i'm sure the lowered-ness of it all looks good. but the braces on the outside?? it'd be worth the extra effort to shorten the braces for the looks.
> *


 its because you can't use regular fenders, you need to use twisted ones, cuz they're made fald, and the cutting part works, but its rechroming after cutting and welding. its easier to just mount it outside


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 11 2006, 06:24 PM~4597183
> *its because you can't use regular fenders, you need to use twisted ones, cuz they're made fald, and the cutting part works, but its rechroming after cutting and welding. its easier to just mount it outside
> *



have you thought about cutting from the top and then re-bending the fender craces and drilling some new holes for the fender to attach to? ever thought about that? i think it would work.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2006, 06:29 PM~4597215
> *have you thought about cutting from the top and then re-bending the fender craces and drilling some new holes for the fender to attach to? ever thought about that? i think it would work.
> *


i did but the size of the whole only allows you to drill one after it on closed metal, after that it touches tested it alredy but thanks anyway!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2006, 07:17 PM~4597108
> *i'm afraid that would look terrible.
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey noe, the bike is looking real good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 12 2006, 09:21 AM~4601728
> *thank you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2006, 11:11 AM~4602001
> *hey noe, the bike is looking real good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, i'm gonna see if my seat is done late today, hopefully it is :biggrin:


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

bike lookin sweet once dat seat comes in itz gonna be hot


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxtremerolla11_@Jan 13 2006, 03:56 PM~4612696
> *bike lookin sweet once dat seat comes in itz gonna be hot
> *


i hope so, i'm getting tired of looking at the same trophies :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ecleast u got it fixed [QUi hope so, i'm getting tired of looking at the same trophiesOTE] lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got word friday (after 2 weeks) that they haven't even started on my seat :angry:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 15 2006, 03:45 PM~4625181
> *i got word friday (after 2 weeks) that they haven't even started on my seat :angry:
> *


thats fucked up..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all she has to do is sew the two pieces of material together, i'll do the rest


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man that sucks. :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey raul, got your p.m. 
i'm gonna leave in a few minutes, talk to you later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 15 2006, 10:22 AM~4625318
> *hey raul, got your p.m.
> i'm gonna leave in a few minutes, talk to you later
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics from yesterday, i might have to go with the banana seat with some crushed green velour if i can't get my cruiser seat done for this months show. and i hate to mix flat and square twisted parts but oh well.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2006, 08:20 PM~4762956
> *pics from yesterday, i might have to go with the banana seat with some crushed green velour if i can't get my cruiser seat done for this months show.  and i hate to mix flat and square twisted parts but oh well.......
> *


  Its been a while since we have seen her.


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2006, 10:20 PM~4762956
> *pics from yesterday, i might have to go with the banana seat with some crushed green velour if i can't get my cruiser seat done for this months show.  and i hate to mix flat and square twisted parts but oh well.......
> *


as long as it looks good bro flat can go with square who said it can folks been treatin lowriding like girls matchin outfits at tha mall it looks good 2 me


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i like the banananananannnanaaaaa


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

seat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo noe i have a squre twited sissy bar that i dont need no more ill give u it for a good price pm 4 info


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2006, 09:20 PM~4762956
> *pics from yesterday, i might have to go with the banana seat with some crushed green velour if i can't get my cruiser seat done for this months show.  and i hate to mix flat and square twisted parts but oh well.......
> *


looking good noe! :0 
ey so did things not work out with Edgar? i'm asking because things didn't work out with the car my brother was gonna take him. but my brother was telling me that they took it to some other guy in Edinburg,that does murals. maybe he does pinstripping! or some murals wouldn't hurt!  even if just some small ones!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey gib, i just never got back with him. i still have his # though

what guy from edinburg did he take it to?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just another pic, this photoshop was worse than the other one above


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 3 2006, 10:22 PM~4771941
> *hey gib, i just never got back with him.  i still have his # though
> 
> what guy from edinburg did he take it to?
> *



:dunno: i don't know who he is! my brother just said he was from Edinburg!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 3 2006, 09:25 PM~4771960
> *just another pic, this photoshop was worse than the other one above
> *


Nice....


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

UGLY :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: SORRY TO SAY....BUT BOOOOOOOOOO.....SELLL IT GET A NEW ONE AND TRY AGIAN.... :nono: :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Feb 4 2006, 12:10 PM~4774779
> *UGLY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: SORRY TO SAY....BUT  BOOOOOOOOOO.....SELLL IT GET A NEW ONE AND TRY AGIAN.... :nono:  :nono:
> *


we are all entitled to our own opinion  

by the way, i don't think i've seen your bike


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 4 2006, 12:04 PM~4774993
> *we are all entitled to our own opinion
> 
> by the way, i don't think i've seen your bike
> *


 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats what Im talkin bout Noe!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 4 2006, 01:04 PM~4774993
> *we are all entitled to our own opinion
> 
> by the way, i don't think i've seen your bike
> *


I dont think he has one Noe. He just wastes his money on tongue piercings and draws mustaches on his face because he cant grow one.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 4 2006, 05:48 PM~4776738
> *I dont think he has one Noe.  He just wastes his money on tongue piercings and draws mustaches on his face because he cant grow one.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

why do people always put banana seats on wrong


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice Work Noe! I like the banana seat! One of the nicest bikes I seen out there and for that one guy who dissed.. he doesnt have a bike because he spent his money on a sex change getting teflon balls.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 4 2006, 06:56 PM~4776798
> *why do people always put banana seats on wrong
> *


what do u mean whats wrong with Noes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Feb 4 2006, 10:10 AM~4774779
> *UGLY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: SORRY TO SAY....BUT  BOOOOOOOOOO.....SELLL IT GET A NEW ONE AND TRY AGIAN.... :nono:  :nono:
> *


why?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Feb 4 2006, 11:10 AM~4774779
> *UGLY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: SORRY TO SAY....BUT  BOOOOOOOOOO.....SELLL IT GET A NEW ONE AND TRY AGIAN.... :nono:  :nono:
> *


show ur bike :angry: !!!!!!!!!!!!! i wana seee it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 4 2006, 06:48 PM~4776738
> *I dont think he has one Noe.  He just wastes his money on tongue piercings and draws mustaches on his face because he cant grow one.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Ay Noe how does that JB Weld hold up? Also how do you do a good paint job with a spray can?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for me the jb weld is good for the front tank. i have never done anything else like skirts with it. once that stuff dries, it's gonna stay there. 

about the paint, i've painted many frames. it's just practice i guess.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

so I spot weld it? and do I have to keep the frame off the ground when painting?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 5 2006, 03:33 PM~4782428
> *so I spot weld it?  and do I have to keep the frame off the ground when painting?
> *


yeah, you can spot weld it, and of course you keep the frame off the ground :twak:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice macheti you got there


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 5 2006, 04:36 PM~4782785
> *nice macheti you got there
> *


it's a plastic toy sword

a pic from about 10 minutes ago :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 5 2006, 02:50 PM~4782866
> *it's a plastic toy sword
> 
> a pic from about 10 minutes ago :cheesy:
> *


Needs a different sissybar but it looks like its ready for a show! :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2006, 04:51 PM~4782873
> *Needs a different sissybar but it looks like its ready for a show!  :cheesy:
> *


i agree 

http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...915/2381585.htm


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 5 2006, 06:59 PM~4782941
> *i agree
> 
> http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...915/2381585.htm
> *


yeah i want one of those in chrome... i gotta sell mine tho


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh that sissy bar will compleat your bike man order now lol
we would all like to see the bike done :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 5 2006, 02:59 PM~4782941
> *i agree
> 
> http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...915/2381585.htm
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i'm gonna order that plus some other things


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 4 2006, 05:56 PM~4776798
> *why do people always put banana seats on wrong
> *


whether the clamp under the seat is in front or behind, its up to the rider.
If he wants to sit closer or further away from the handlebars.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 5 2006, 04:18 PM~4783059
> *i think i'm gonna order that plus some other things
> *


I dont think you should order that. Nothing personal against sam, but those are "new", and im not sure if he gets it wholesale, or has them made. The point is i dont know where they come from, so i would get a better close up pic of it. You may have made the same mistake with those curved fork bars of yours, they are not the best quality. Your forks are not a real thick square twist. If you look closely at them its a hollow bar on a stretched square twist ones. You should have got your forks from megalowrider or AAA bicycle. Anyways, if you wanna be the guinea pig you can, but i would wait till someone else buys them first. Something like this has happened like this before, like those handlebars he has of a square twist with birdcage. They are nice and cheap, but not good quality, do you really think that megalowrider would sell the same ones+spears for 200$ more? Its actually because they are much, much better quality.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

here are the comparisons.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

SHIT,Noe! The bicla is looking Firme Homie! :thumbsup: 
my opinion on the sissy bar(not that it counts, :biggrin: ),ithink you should get it chrome. just because of your conti. kit ,handelbars and forks being chrome. all your gold parts sre smaller,they give it a nice accent. like i said,just my opinion.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 6 2006, 11:23 AM~4787693
> *I dont think you should order that. Nothing personal against sam, but those are "new", and im not sure if he gets it wholesale, or has them made. The point is i dont know where they come from, so i would get a better close up pic of it. You may have made the same mistake with those curved fork bars of yours, they are not the best quality. Your forks are not a real thick square twist. If you look closely at  them its a hollow bar on a stretched square twist ones. You should have got your forks from megalowrider or AAA bicycle. Anyways, if you wanna be the guinea pig you can, but i would wait till someone else buys them first. Something like this has happened like this before, like those handlebars he has of a square twist with birdcage. They are nice and cheap, but not good quality, do you really think that megalowrider would sell the same ones+spears for 200$ more? Its actually because they are much, much better quality.
> *



i agree with you on the parts from masterlowrider. the handlebars, forks are not very good chrome. the fork bars are a lot better though, and solid. the fork bar is not real square twist but i still like them. i've got the majority of my parts from masterlowrider.com and never had a problem with Sam, he's even given me some great discounts. i don't really care for spears and birdcages and i've never dealt with megalowrider so i don't know how good they are

by the way, do you have your tongue pierced also?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Feb 6 2006, 05:56 PM~4790491
> *SHIT,Noe! The bicla is looking Firme Homie! :thumbsup:
> my opinion on the sissy bar(not that it counts, :biggrin: ),ithink you should get it chrome. just because of your conti. kit ,handelbars and forks being chrome. all your  gold parts sre smaller,they give it a nice accent. like i said,just my opinion.
> *


thanks Gib, i think your right about that


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

can you ride on those square twist froks from megalowrider?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 6 2006, 09:30 PM~4792466
> *i agree with you on the parts from masterlowrider.  the handlebars, forks are not very good chrome.  the fork bars are a lot better though, and solid.  the fork bar is not real square twist but i still like them.  i've got the majority of my parts from masterlowrider.com and never had a problem with Sam, he's even given me some great discounts.  i don't really care for spears and birdcages and i've never dealt with megalowrider so i don't know how good they are
> 
> by the way, do you have your tongue pierced also?
> *


 ya sam's forks are cool too, and he is cool, i got a bunch of shit from him too, but he needs to change supplier i think. Anyways, ur bike is awesome either way 
....and nope my tongue aint peirced but ive wanted to do it for a while, but then soooooo many people got it, so it became mainstream, but i might still get it anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 7 2006, 07:22 AM~4793985
> *can you ride on those square twist froks from megalowrider?
> *


bump


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 7 2006, 07:22 AM~4793985
> *can you ride on those square twist froks from megalowrider?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 7 2006, 06:22 AM~4793985
> *can you ride on those square twist froks from megalowrider?
> *


well ya of course, they are even stronger cuz they are one peice.


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

it fuckin suxxx asssssss :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: EVERYTIME IS SEE IT I DO THAT.....IT SUX ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.........GET A NEW BIKE


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Feb 7 2006, 08:51 PM~4798727
> *it fuckin suxxx asssssss :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: EVERYTIME IS SEE IT I DO THAT.....IT SUX ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.........GET A NEW BIKE
> *


so do you but we dont complain


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Feb 7 2006, 07:51 PM~4798727
> *it fuckin suxxx asssssss :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: EVERYTIME IS SEE IT I DO THAT.....IT SUX ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.........GET A NEW BIKE
> *


ey pendejo muy chingon que no post ur damn bike we alll want to see it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just ignore that clown


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

clown dont belong in my town


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 6 2006, 10:12 AM~4787627
> *whether the clamp under the seat is in front or behind, its up to the rider.
> If he wants to sit closer or further away from the handlebars.
> *


it may be up to the rider, but it still looks SHIT the wrong way round


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another clown to ignore ^^^^^^


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2006, 09:08 AM~4802291
> *another clown to ignore ^^^^^^
> *


another midget who fucked up his bike ^^^


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

looks who's talking about messing up bikes, haha


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i know when it looks bad.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

How deep is that chipp? a homie don't worrie everything will turn out just fine, remember don't give up on anything, and that chip on the frame........... don't let it get to you homie


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

My cusin's bike :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CvJzA_@Feb 7 2006, 07:51 PM~4798727
> *it fuckin suxxx asssssss :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: EVERYTIME IS SEE IT I DO THAT.....IT SUX ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.........GET A NEW BIKE
> *


[attachmentid=456593]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 6 2006, 10:23 AM~4787693
> *I dont think you should order that. Nothing personal against sam, but those are "new", and im not sure if he gets it wholesale, or has them made. The point is i dont know where they come from, so i would get a better close up pic of it. You may have made the same mistake with those curved fork bars of yours, they are not the best quality. Your forks are not a real thick square twist. If you look closely at  them its a hollow bar on a stretched square twist ones. You should have got your forks from megalowrider or AAA bicycle. Anyways, if you wanna be the guinea pig you can, but i would wait till someone else buys them first. Something like this has happened like this before, like those handlebars he has of a square twist with birdcage. They are nice and cheap, but not good quality, do you really think that megalowrider would sell the same ones+spears for 200$ more? Its actually because they are much, much better quality.
> *


yeah were all millionares like you. its common sense not to hop on birdcage or twist parts i learned my lesson the first time i had twisted parts. im building a fork called The Titan basically a spring fork with muscle its mainly for people that like to hop alot. its a fucking beast too at 18 pounds


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I wanna see that. Highridah you better patent it and sell it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 10 2006, 06:38 PM~4822443
> *I wanna see that.  Highridah you better patent it and sell it.
> *


that would be cool but im not about making money i just wanna ride


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

make money doin what u love :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

topic highjackers

j/k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 10 2006, 06:55 PM~4822994
> *topic highjackers
> 
> j/k
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey raul, what's going on, lets go to the chat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 10 2006, 06:59 PM~4823041
> *hey raul, what's going on, lets go to the chat
> *


ok


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it looks good noe
i like the turn out of it :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 6 2006, 11:33 AM~4787748
> *here are the comparisons.
> *


is that 1 from master showchrome?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 12 2006, 07:03 PM~4835345
> *is that 1 from master showchrome?
> *


I dont know, its a shitty pic?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 10 2006, 07:59 PM~4823041
> *hey raul, what's going on, lets go to the chat and get it on baby
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

u must be bored.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 12 2006, 07:07 PM~4835367
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT for Gouki, a lot of pages but....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What else is new with your bike Noe? I havent seen anything on it in a while.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just a few chips and a badly bent fender brace, that's about it.


----------

